# Baits and lures



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey i was wondering.... what do you guys use, if any, for like baits and our lures for rabbits. I was looking around the web and what not and stumbled across a thread where a guy was talking about using a bait to bring in rabbits....

Just wanted your guy's opinions...... thanks in advance


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

The only lure I know of besides a small pile of lettuce that works really well is a large, sweet, very juicy apple. Cut the apple in quarters, squeeze the juice from one quarter on a semi-solid surface where you are trying to attract them, and leave the rest skin-side down on the ground. Before or after a light rain works pretty well.

:sniper:


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

Apples, lettuce, celery, and carrots. All chopped up


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

lol....i was expecting to get something like this.... i have used these... but i was looking around the web and found some rabbit lures.... kinda like deer scent and what not.. just wondering if any of you guys have ever used this stuff...


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Actually, the next rabbit you get, when you dress it, check the bladder to see if it's empty. If not, drain it into a vial and use it the next time you feel like setting up a rabbit ambush. I don't know if it'll work, but it may be worth looking into if you really want an unconventional lure.

:sniper:


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

hmm.... so kinda like deer lure...... i may have to try that .. just gotta make sure that my fieonce doesn't think it is kool-aid


----------

